
Craig Wright will publish “extraordinary proof” that he is Satoshi - chris_overseas
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/03/craig-wright-will-publish-extraordinary-proof-that-he-is-satoshi/
======
bickfordb
If he is Satoshi and proves it, this would appear to be the sloppiest
technology PR campaign I can recall.

~~~
levemi
Right, people use to think this Satoshi was brilliant, and now if he is
Satoshi all people will think is what a self-promoting and incompetent jerk he
is. He should have just stayed quiet or made a simple blog post like the
litecoin did without the PR blitz campaign. Doesn't seem like a very smart
person tbh.

------
gegtik
Why doesn't he transfer a fractional BC out of a satoshi wallet and call it a
day

------
dvcrn
I am a bit outdated on this (week without internet). Why does Craig Wright
wants to be Satoshi? It seems obscure to me that a anonymous figure that does
not want to be revealed at all cost suddenly goes public by saying "I am
Satoshi, here's all the proof".

Why would he do that? What will he get from it?

~~~
d_t_w
Because he's a nobody with a track record of prevarication who wants to be
talked about.

Because that's better than being a nobody with a track record of prevarication
who is not talked about.

And here we are, talking about this confidence huckster.

------
Laforet
So much trouble for nothing. All he has to do is to prove his control of any
of the email addresses and bitcoin wallets known to belong to Satoshi.

